# Berkshire East 2.22.15



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2015)

Date - 2.22.15
Resort - Berkshire East
Weather - fresh snow, warm and sunny




Went to bed planning on a drive up to Magic.  Awoke and decided that 6 hours in the car was too much so i shift plans to Berkshire East (and only 4 hours in the car)


a little behind schedule - pulled in parking lot around 10:30, pretty crowded, i got worried.. but as i approached the lodge i could see the lift and there was basically no line.
lodge was a bit crowded, turned out a race was running today.


estimate they got 4-5 inches overnight. mountain skied great. quad wait was 2-3 chairs max all day.. triple was ski on


trails were mostly ungroomed.. bumps all around.  woods skied great but i stuck to the "on map" woods and they were well traveled.


Sun was out all day,  snow got spring-like as the afteroon wore on.


will post some pics later


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Where the hell do all these people go when they get there?   I'm hearing the same thing in every report, mine included.  Maybe the cold and bad forecast kept people away.  I've heard visits are down because it's been so cold.

Anyways, when the beast has freshies, it's the best.  Your own little playground.  Another happy customer!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2015)

some pics


----------



## soulseller (Feb 23, 2015)

I was on my way there yesterday morning but while on the road, they updated their conditions report to say that the storm didn't setup as expected and they only got 2". I turned around and headed back towards the might Wa. It worked out better for me to stay closer to home but definitely a let down.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2015)

You picked a great day for the B-East. I'm glad to see a lot of positive reports from there this year


----------



## arik (Feb 23, 2015)

B-east was skiing great Saturday afternoon and evening, LOVE all the bumps!


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 26, 2015)

Thinking about heading to Berkshire East tomorrow.  Anyone ski there more recently this week?


----------



## Abominable (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm guessing awesome groomers and 100% open, but the woods probably could use a refresh.  There's a ton of snow though so I doubt you'll hit too many rocks.

Give us an update if you go - I'll be there this weekend.


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the update Abominable.  I saw on the snow report today that they closed Horace's Grove.  Bummed about this, as this is the only run at B'east I have jet to ski.  

I will post tomorrow evening if we go (about 90% certain we will)  Any off-map stashes you'd care to share?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2015)

2 times i've been there east glades was roped off but snow report said 100% open.   not sure what their policy is on ropes.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 27, 2015)

Might be making the trip out there on Saturday, any recs on a place to eat nearby (that has good beer) at the end of the day?  Going to be headed back towards Boston.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 27, 2015)

Brewbeer said:


> Thanks for the update Abominable.  I saw on the snow report today that they closed Horace's Grove.  Bummed about this, as this is the only run at B'east I have jet to ski.
> 
> I will post tomorrow evening if we go (about 90% certain we will)  Any off-map stashes you'd care to share?



That wasn't an experienced update from me; just a guess given general conditions in the area.  Check GMC's 2/18 TR for some glade info, including maps.  What's H's Grove?  Looking at the map... is that the one past the SP hut?

This place for me is kind of like Magic - I get there with primo conditions only a couple times a year, so I know most of the spots to go, but also seem to find some awesome stuff I didn't know about each time, then promptly forget where the hell I was or how I got in.

For Soposkier, the Mohawk Bar just west on Route two is an interesting, local kind of place.  Food was adequate (trying to be nice).

West End Pub in Shelburne Falls is probably what you want though - excellent pub food, and a cool location in a cool town.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2015)

my [sarcasm]awesome[/sarcasm] video of the day


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)

Nothing better than a sunny, cold ski day.  Nice clip.  Going to Bromley tomorrow, expect something similar.


----------

